# Wood Burning Stove



## 77Herford (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello, I am looking for a good kind of Wood Burning Stove for a friend to cook with.  I am just interested in people who have actual expierence with them and can give brands or models suggestions.  It should be at least two burners or preferrably four with oven.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 27, 2011)

I will get the info off of Liz's this weekend.  They use theirs as the only stove for cooking. The house has electricity in 2 rooms and the kitchen isn't one of them.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet, thanks.  I found a place in Maine that have them and ship them.  They have a large collection.  I also found some closer places but not as nice.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 27, 2011)

i love google and I ran across this place today.   Wow!   They have amazing looking stoves!  They are a little fancy and really high priced.             But fun to look at.   http://www.elmirastoveworks.com/fireview.aspx


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 27, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> i love google and I ran across this place today.   Wow!   They have amazing looking stoves!  They are a little fancy and really high priced.             But fun to look at.   http://www.elmirastoveworks.com/fireview.aspx


  I wander if we were looking at them at the same time.  Yes a bit pricey.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm bored so I was looking for more neat cook stoves.

Found another nice website with lots of variety.   

http://www.woodstoves.net/cookstoves.htm

Also found a stone works place in Iowa.
They look kind of neat.
http://www.superiorstoneworksia.com/PhotoGallery.aspx?ID=25


----------

